# I'm making a Death Metal CD booklet art collage and need your help



## Thep (Nov 13, 2013)

I have quite a few death metal CDs that simply take up too much space and keeping them/moving them is not worth the nostalgia. I love purchasing CDs and getting my hands on the booklet and all, but once I've ripped the tracks to FLAC, I practically never touch them again. 

I don't want to sell them for pennies (alot of them are scratched any way) and its way too cool to just throw away. 

What I want to do is make a few 4x6 posters of death metal covers, and scan them at work using our specialized large format scanners. Then I can print them out and have nice posters. 

If anyone is in the same position as I am and wants a giant wallpaper of death metal art, you can send me your CD booklets and I'll incorporate them into the collage. If you send me 20 booklets or more I can send you the poster for free. Anything less, you might have to pitch in a little bit to cover the costs. 

I want to keep it fairly consistent, so here's a partial list of the types of bands I would have on the poster. Lets try to keep it primarily death and black metal, but thrash wouldn't be offensive either. 

Cattle Decapitation
Ulcerate
Behemoth
Aborted
Nile
Psycroptic
Hate Eternal
Origin
Spawn of Possession
Deicide
Wretched
Immolation
Gorguts
Suffocation

again, this is just a partial list to get an idea of the genre of the poster.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 21, 2013)

Great idea. I have over 300 cds that i've collected over the years but have been collecting dust on the shelves which do take up space. I've had an mp3 player and an ipod/karaoke app called "ttpod" on my droid phone so I really have had no need to touch the cds anymore. I still keep them however for collection.


----------

